# My eclectic HT system



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's the present state of affairs:

*Main HT/Listening Area*
Yamaha RX-V1500 receiver
Panasonic 27" GAOO TV
Panasonic RP56 DVD player
Technics SL-PD867 5-disc CD
Peerless 10XLS/12PR w/PE250W Sub
PE Quatro 15/240W/6.5cu/ft Vented Sub
(4) Modula MT's (Mains and Surrounds)
Audax HT WMTW center
(2) Bravox 3.5"/Audax TMO25f1 sealed rear surrounds
BassShakers (4 under couch/2 under loveseat) w/AudioSource 150W subamp. 
Optoma H27 PJ 
92" GreyWolf II screen
Bluejeans 35' component cables

*Zone 2*
Vintage Sansui 881 Stereo Receiver
(2) Dynaco A25XL's
(2) Peerless 831727/810665 vented 2-ways


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

Update on this configuration:
- Panasonic 27" CRT replaced by Panasonic 50" G20 Plasma.
- Panasonic RP56 DVD player replaced by Oppo 971H DVD Player
Hoping that soon there'll be an Oppo BDP 93 player in place for BR - but like everyone else, I have to wait for Oppo to begin shipping the units:dontknow:


----------

